

A Brief, Incomplete, and Mostly Wrong History of Programming Languages (2009) - Systemic33
http://james-iry.blogspot.fr/2009/05/brief-incomplete-and-mostly-wrong.html

======
perturbation
I've never seen this before, it's great! Two that stood out for me:

"1991 - Dutch programmer Guido van Rossum travels to Argentina for a
mysterious operation. He returns with a large cranial scar, invents Python, is
declared Dictator for Life by legions of followers, and announces to the world
that "There Is Only One Way to Do It." Poland becomes nervous."

Being raised on Perl, I always suspected as much...

"1957 - John Backus and IBM create FORTRAN. There's nothing funny about IBM or
FORTRAN. It is a syntax error to write FORTRAN while not wearing a blue tie."

Fortran remains my Most Hated Language. Of course, I never tried to write
Fortran while wearing a tie, so that may explain it. Grumble grumble column
major grumble grumble common blocks.

------
dkuntz2
Always a good time.

Side note: it was last updated in 2010, not 2009.

~~~
Systemic33
Oh ok thanks, didn't catch that. Title edited :)

------
walid
Never goes out of style! Always love reading this author's style of humour.

------
pencilcheck
Paul Graham invented lisp… that’s when I stop reading

------
nealabq
He fails to mention their musical backgrounds: John McCarthy played with the
Beetles and Grace Hopper sang for Jefferson Airplane.

~~~
nealabq
... or Larry Wall's collaboration with Pink Floyd, before going on the found
Perl Jam.

